# Ohio Walleye Federation 8/14 Results



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The OWF results for the Ashtabula Tournament on 8/14 are at:

http://www.fishowf.com/Results__Ashtabula_10.html


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats Mike and Papa Scott on your win, 41# is a big sack!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Video highlights of the weigh in are at:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=141822095855305&ref=mf


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrads to:

Papa Scott and Joe Nadzam for the Championship win

Gary and Nicholas Zart for the Team of the Year Title

Mitch and Chris Shipman for the Ohio Walleye Cup Title


Awesome Season Fellows


----------

